# CBD oil long term



## mellosphere (Sep 22, 2015)

Just wondering if anyone if anyone can give a long term update on the usefulness of cbd oil for ibsd. I know a year or two ago there were a number of users but would love to hear if any of them are still hanging around and if so, has the cbd oil had good long term results?


----------



## njstomach3 (Aug 7, 2012)

also curious, anyone??


----------



## tokkilee (Jul 1, 2018)

I’d also like to know the difference between CBD oil from the marijuana and hemp plants. Marijuana is still illegal in my state (TN) but I’ve seen stores selling teeny bottles of cbd oil for $99...but from the hemp plant. I have both IBS-d and anxiety and from everything I read you actually need some of the THC to help both things out, making the hemp version of CBD more like snake oil and useless. Is that right?


----------



## Lorelei56 (Apr 7, 2014)

I have just ordered some CBD oil (legal, no THC). I hope I see some positive results. Cannabidiol is the active ingredient in CDB oil. You can get just plain hemp oil but it won't have any active ingredients. THC oil is illegal in my state.


----------



## AZGuy (Nov 15, 2017)

Lorelei56 said:


> I have just ordered some CBD oil (legal, no THC). I hope I see some positive results. Cannabidiol is the active ingredient in CDB oil. You can get just plain hemp oil but it won't have any active ingredients. THC oil is illegal in my state.


I'm curious how the CBD oil has helped you. Its been about a year...so is it effective still?


----------



## mb83 (Feb 18, 2014)

I started taking CBD oil last November. Have tried a variety of products from a reputable US company called Thoughtcloud. I take it for my anxiety, but had hoped it might help my IBS. Unfortunately I can't say I've seen any change or improvement in my digestion. I take it daily as a tincture.

I'm in Michigan, recreational marijuana is legal here now. Thinking about trying that instead but as a former smoker I'm not too keen on smoking it and our state regulatory agency still hasn't finished figuring out how to license recreational sale here yet so for now I'll have to wait or smoke.


----------



## mb83 (Feb 18, 2014)

There are MANY companies that sell CBD oil online, not all are the same. Make sure you're ordering from a reputable company. Do some google searching before you buy, especially since it can be really expensive. Thoughtcloud was recommended to me by a friend who has Crohns. They do a lot of sales and have some coupon codes that never stop working (try TV9 or YOURSPECIAL, both should get you 20% off.)


----------



## mb83 (Feb 18, 2014)

tokkilee said:


> I'd also like to know the difference between CBD oil from the marijuana and hemp plants. Marijuana is still illegal in my state (TN) but I've seen stores selling teeny bottles of cbd oil for $99...but from the hemp plant. I have both IBS-d and anxiety and from everything I read you actually need some of the THC to help both things out, making the hemp version of CBD more like snake oil and useless. Is that right?


The CBD oil has helped me a lot with my anxiety. I no longer take Xanax, just the CBD oil every day. Still get anxious but not as severely, except on days like today when my IBS gets really bad. As I mentioned above, haven't noticed any improvement in my gut health but doesn't mean it won't help others. CBD oil does not contain THC, which is the active ingredient in cannabis that creates the high people feel. You won't feel high from CBD oil at all, it might make you relax or give you some energy depending on how much you take. I don't think it's snake oil, I know a lot of people who use it for a wide variety of ailments. Some websites will let you return a product if you decide you don't like it. Thoughtcloud.net has great customer support, they can answer any questions you might have.


----------



## dekkalife (Aug 21, 2015)

A lot of the CBD oil sold in the US (and online) is CBD isolate made from hemp. Hemp is grown primarily as a material, not for it's medicinal qualities, so it lacks the full spectrum of cannabinoids that work synergistically with one another. If you are from an area that permits THC use, look for a full spectrum CBD oil that contains some THC. The CBD content will remove any THC associated high, and will work better because of it.


----------



## mb83 (Feb 18, 2014)

dekkalife said:


> A lot of the CBD oil sold in the US (and online) is CBD isolate made from hemp. Hemp is grown primarily as a material, not for it's medicinal qualities, so it lacks the full spectrum of cannabinoids that work synergistically with one another. If you are from an area that permits THC use, look for a full spectrum CBD oil that contains some THC. The CBD content will remove any THC associated high, and will work better because of it.


http://lupuschick.com/debunking-marijuana-cbd-versus-hemp-cbd-misconception/

"Hemp and marijuana are both Cannabis. Hemp is Cannabis sativa, and marijuana is either Cannabis sativa or Cannabis indica. Hemp is simply the common and legal term for cannabis that contains less than .3% THC, and marijuana is the common and legal term for cannabis that contains .3% and more THC."

https://medium.com/cbd-origin/full-spectrum-vs-broad-spectrum-vs-cbd-isolate-the-difference-explained-a09e415bf235

"In scientific terms, an isolate is the purest form of a compound, which is produced by singularly extracting that compound from its environment and isolating it from all other compounds.

With that being said, CBD isolate is the purest form of CBD, which is produced by removing all other compounds found in the plant including terpenes, flavonoids, plant parts, and other cannabinoids."

"Full spectrum CBD is an extract that contains all compounds found naturally occurring in the plant, including terpenes, essential oils, and other cannabinoids. The full spectrum of cannabinoids, terpenes, and essential oils extracted from the plant work together to magnify the therapeutic benefits of each individual cannabinoid. This is commonly referred to as the "entourage effect".


----------



## MarqueeMoon (Jul 17, 2018)

I am also wondering about CBD oil as treatment for IBS-D. If anyone has more insight/reviews please provide some.


----------



## bushja1 (Apr 23, 2003)

Tried different brands and doses and it didn't have any effect on me.


----------



## legbuh (Jan 9, 2005)

I've seen little to no help from CBD oil tinctures or vapes.

I have a neighbor who is a part owner of a very large med mj strain and she has been testing (through their lab) most of the big name CBDs and finding out most are junk. Of course she says the one they are coming out with (which should be under the same name as their cannabis product) will be the bee's knees. I told her I wanted to be the first in line to try it.

I also have tried cannabis and if you hit the right dose (ie, not stoned, but still a little buzzed), that DOES seem to help with the anxiety and worry. Not sure about the D as by the time I try it it's run it's course for the most part and I'm ready to try anything at that point...


----------



## Trudyg (Aug 16, 2002)

We had someone at work use cbd oil with no thc and still pop positive for drug. I think it's not NO THC but very low amount and this guy took quite a bit for awhile and it built up in his system. I"m not willing to risk my pension on cbd oil but would love to give it a try for my insomnia. Just not until I retire unless the rules change.


----------



## Jayne.F (Apr 29, 2014)

CBD oil worked great for about 6 weeks then IBS-D returned .









It was a wonderful 6 weeks.


----------



## legbuh (Jan 9, 2005)

Trudyg said:


> We had someone at work use cbd oil with no thc and still pop positive for drug. I think it's not NO THC but very low amount and this guy took quite a bit for awhile and it built up in his system. I"m not willing to risk my pension on cbd oil but would love to give it a try for my insomnia. Just not until I retire unless the rules change.


For sure that would happen. It's like drinking decaf and thinking there is zero caffeine. There's not.

It's almost impossible to remove all THC. But then again, it's all of the terpines together that help, not just one or the other. Our government really needs to drop cannabis from schedule 1 and treat it like any other plant. But it looks like they just want the tax revenue from it now... control control control. Jeeesh. Lucky they don't do that with carrots and tomatoes.


----------



## Gaghiel (Mar 19, 2021)

It helped my mother a lot with her anxiety issues and it's much better than smoking weed which can be a bit detrimental for your lungs. I'm definitely in favor of cannabis edibles as they come in many forms and you can choose the one that is more soothing for your so much and doesn't have any side effects at all. She was worried that she might get addicted and stuff but when I explain to her that edibles are not even that much of a drug she agreed to give a try on some unique creations by https://greengoddesscollective.com/ . I know them from a good friend that had issues with so much and it really saved him.


----------



## ArnoldRebecca (Apr 1, 2021)

Six months ago, I was diagnosed with IBS. This was expressed in various vegetative abnormalities, such as numbness of limbs, dizziness, and back and arm pain. Sometimes pills are great, but when they don’t have the right effect, I take HHC. Before I started talking cannabis extract, I needed to wake up to a doctor and choose the right kind of HHC that would not harm an extremely vulnerable organism. Marijuana is indeed able to relieve many of the symptoms of any disease, but, alas, it does not cure the problem.


----------



## KarennJames (Feb 9, 2021)

Yes, any CBD oil will help you. For example, when I suffered from back pain and insomnia, CBD oil helped me get rid of back pain and improved my sleep. I usually used it once every few days so the body would not get used to it. However, as soon as I could get rid of my health ailments, I stopped using CBD oil. I usually smoke weed once a week and buy it at one of the best dispensaries in Burlington. Still, I do it just to relax and get high. I hope my post will be useful to you in some way. Good luck!


----------

